# Wifi 5 giga hertz connectivity issue (not working after clean windows 10 install)



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

At first the laptop supported 5 gigahertz bandwidth but when I did a clean windows 10 install and got all the drivers updated automatically and manually, it no longer supports 5 gigahertz.
Wifi: Realtek RTL8723BE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC.
Radio types supported (as shown on cmd) : 802.11n 802.11g 802.11b.
I am sure that it is some software issue but I don't know how to solve it.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well your RealTek Wifi just says N/G and that's old tech and generally doesn't support 5Ghz. Where as AC does. I would double check your Wifi driver to make sure you have the correct one. Do you have a link to your laptop's support page so we can have a look.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Well your RealTek Wifi just says N/G and that's old tech and generally doesn't support 5Ghz. Where as AC does. I would double check your Wifi driver to make sure you have the correct one. Do you have a link to your laptop's support page so we can have a look.


Yes I do , its asus_r855uf , and also I am aware that the ones with AC do support but the fact that I did see 5Ghz working on the laptop with my own eyes kept me searching for an answer. Thanks btw


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

> Asus R558UF-XO044D Summary
> 
> Asus R558UF-XO044D is a DOS laptop with a 15.60-inch display that has a resolution of 1366x768 pixels. It is powered by a Core i5 processor and it comes with 4GB of RAM. The Asus R558UF-XO044D packs 1TB of HDD storage.
> Graphics are powered by Nvidia GeForce 930M. Connectivity options include *Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n*, Bluetooth, Ethernet and it comes with 3 USB ports (1 x USB 2.0, 1 x USB 3.0, 1 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 (Type C)), HDMI Port, Multi Card Slot, VGA Port, RJ45 (LAN) ports.


From the specs above, and the information you provided in your earlier posts ....

Realtek RTL8723BE only supports 802.11 b/g/n ... RTL8723BE - REALTEK

802.11 b, 802.11g, and 802.11n, only communicate using 2.4GHz band ... IEEE 802.11 - Wikipedia

If you want to use the 5GHz band, then you need to use a Network Card that supports it (802.11 ac or 802.11 ax) either that or buy a USB dongle that supports 5Ghz.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Create a restore point first. 
Update that driver from here: RTL8723BE Software - REALTEK


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

mekokya said:


> Yes I do , its asus_r855uf , and also I am aware that the ones with AC do support but the fact that I did see 5Ghz working on the laptop with my own eyes kept me searching for an answer. Thanks btw


*IEEE 802.11n-2009*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search
"11n" redirects here. For the airport in Connecticut with the FAA code 11N, see Candlelight Farms Airport.
*IEEE 802.11n-2009*, commonly shortened to *802.11n*, is a wireless-networking standard that uses multiple antennas to increase data rates. The Wi-Fi Alliance has also retroactively labeled the technology for the standard as *Wi-Fi 4*.[1][2] It standardized support for multiple-input multiple-output, frame aggregation, and security improvements, among other features, and can be used in the 2.4 GHz or 5 GHz frequency bands.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Create a restore point first.
> Update that driver from here: RTL8723BE Software - REALTEK


Yeah I did that but there is no change, it is working just as before (with no 5Ghz). On some websites I saw you have to enable it by going into the properties of the drivers and selecting 5Ghz but I am not getting the option to do that.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> *IEEE 802.11n-2009*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Now I am sure it supports 5Ghz with proof!


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

Gary R said:


> From the specs above, and the information you provided in your earlier posts ....
> 
> Realtek RTL8723BE only supports 802.11 b/g/n ... RTL8723BE - REALTEK
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is what most websites say but most of the times it is about the wrong card maybe, like xrobwx71 said in the later posts my card does support 5Ghz.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

mekokya said:


> Yeah, that is what most websites say but most of the times it is about the wrong card maybe, like xrobwx71 said in the later posts my card does support 5Ghz.


My goal is not to "prove anyone wrong here" but rather help everyone come to a solution. I'm not interested in who's right or wrong but helping you, the OP. I have been wrong many times and have been corrected and I learned from it.

I noticed that you said in an earlier post that you "had" 5ghz and I believed you. I have a Broadcom 802.11n card at work that does support 5ghz so I was hoping yours did too. As far as a solution, I'm at a loss, I thought that the latest driver from the manufacturer would have done the trick.

You did uninstall the old one-reboot and re-installed that exact one in the link I posted -reboot? RTL8723BE Software - REALTEK You are sure you had 5ghz before?

Further research shows your particular laptop "may or may not have 5ghz" and also probably not capable of replacing the internal card with another. We are back to @Gary R's solution of getting a 5ghz capable dongle.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> My goal is not to "prove anyone wrong here" but rather help everyone come to a solution. I'm not interested in who's right or wrong but helping you, the OP. I have been wrong many times and have been corrected and I learned from it.
> 
> I noticed that you said in an earlier post that you "had" 5ghz and I believed you. I have a Broadcom 802.11n card at work that does support 5ghz so I was hoping yours did too. As far as a solution, I'm at a loss, I thought that the latest driver from the manufacturer would have done the trick.
> 
> ...


I know you and Gary R were just trying to help me (really thank you for that) and also I am sorry to Gary R and you if my reply had a rude or mocking tone. I was just saying that when you search for this card on the web, generally the results are varying and many times it is about the wrong card they are talking about (no matter how deep you go) and I know this because I myself have been through this and so came here , to the forums because I could not find a definite answer or solution and also I thought someone who has had a personal experience with this problem or card could help me.

I know this laptop had 5Ghz because it was my brother's until it got passed on to me because he got a new one. Being kind of good with computers and installing Operating systems in particular, I was confident that I could wipe the laptop and install a fresh windows 10 on the laptop like I would on a desktop pc and I did. Windows then installed all the necessary drivers automatically except some laptop specific ones. Then I headed to the laptop support page to install the remaining necessary smart touch drivers and etc. but left the bluetooth and wifi ones because I thought there was no need as Windows had already taken care of it.

Then after I noticed the wifi wasn't picking up the 5Ghz wifi, I starting looking for problems and solutions and finally reached here.

I uninstalled the previous driver and then installed the newly downloaded one but, as I said, it didn't pick up 5Ghz either.

If you have the same card and the same drivers can you tell me what you see in the driver properties advanced tab? Maybe I could find something there.

Sorry again.

( And actually I know I posted this message twice because I forgot to quote and instead of just adding the quotes , for some reason I decided to copy and paste message into a new reply with quote and delete the earlier one but I cannot find a way to delete it.....)


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

mekokya said:


> I know you and Gary R were just trying to help me (really thank you for that) and also I am sorry to Gary R and you if my reply had a rude or mocking tone. I was just saying that when you search for this card on the web, generally the results are varying and many times it is about the wrong card they are talking about (no matter how deep you go) and I know this because I myself have been through this and so came here , to the forums because I could not find a definite answer or solution and also I thought someone who has had a personal experience with this problem or card could help me.
> 
> I know this laptop had 5Ghz because it was my brother's until it got passed on to me because he got a new one. Being kind of good with computers and installing Operating systems in particular, I was confident that I could wipe the laptop and install a fresh windows 10 on the laptop like I would on a desktop pc and I did. Windows then installed all the necessary drivers automatically except some laptop specific ones. Then I headed to the laptop support page to install the remaining necessary smart touch drivers and etc. but left the bluetooth and wifi ones because I thought there was no need as Windows had already taken care of it.
> 
> ...


No need to be sorry. I don't have the same card as mine is a Broadcom but is an N and has 5Ghz. But, as we've found out, not all of them do. There is not a tab in my drivers where I can manipulate the band choices.

Late Edit: For further clarity, @Gary R has far more experience and training than I do and is one of our best Security Analysts and computer troubleshooters out there in the ether.


----------



## boffin (Jun 8, 2010)

You may have already tried the following: In device manager, check all devices have up to date drivers, sequencing of device driver installation is important, otherwise problems occur. Chipset drivers should be installed prior to other. Check the original driver version may be specific to the network card. If it's not to late (10days) you may be able to go back to earlier install and check/ save network driver before clean install...bit long winded but otherwise the dongle is a quick answer.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

I didn't check the driver version before the clean install of windows. Is there any way I can do it now?


----------



## redeyedog (Jul 1, 2008)

I've looked through the notes here. What jumps out is the discussion is about an issue with 5Ghz and ideas revolving around a realtek driver to support it. Reviewing your available manufacturer drivers, it seems that Realtek is support for your LAN, but it lists your wireless as a Qualcomm driver.

Are you sure your wireless nic is not Qualcomm?

Anyway, laptops these days are almost always proprietary, meaning that the drivers which were released for your model may have been modified by the manufacturer, in some way.

In my experience, when doing a clean windows install, if you have any issues with drivers, they usually can be rectified by using the driver provided by the manufacturer. I would try the original Qualcomm driver listed by the manufacturer to see if that fixes the issue.

If not, I would install the original chipset driver from the manufacturer. It may yell that it is an older version and that's OK. The point is to get your 5Ghz functioning again and certain functions may not be recognized by later versions of the chipset driver.

Good luck!


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

redeyedog said:


> I've looked through the notes here. What jumps out is the discussion is about an issue with 5Ghz and ideas revolving around a realtek driver to support it. Reviewing your available manufacturer drivers, it seems that Realtek is support for your LAN, but it lists your wireless as a Qualcomm driver.
> 
> Are you sure your wireless nic is not Qualcomm?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.

I am not sure if my wireless NIC is not qualcomm but I have tested the realtek ones (last 2 releases) but they do not perform as good as the Qualcomm Atheros one. I have a 50 mb/s wifi connection and with the Qualcomm drivers, the speed is about 30-45 mb/s (fast.com and speedtest.net results) while the realtek drivers only provide upto 5 mb/s. So the only thing remaining for me to try is the oldest driver version (because I don' have and don't know how to get the driver provided by the manufacturer as the laptop is pretty old and have pobably lost it). But I doubt that the oldest version will do any better to the laptop so, maybe i'll stick to the qualcomm driver till I find a solution. And if you can , please tell me how to get the original one.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

mekokya said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am not sure if my wireless NIC is not qualcomm but I have tested the realtek ones (last 2 releases) but they do not perform as good as the Qualcomm Atheros one. I have a 50 mb/s wifi connection and with the Qualcomm drivers, the speed is about 30-45 mb/s (fast.com and speedtest.net results) while the realtek drivers only provide upto 5 mb/s. So the only thing remaining for me to try is the oldest driver version (because I don' have and don't know how to get the driver provided by the manufacturer as the laptop is pretty old and have pobably lost it). But I doubt that the oldest version will do any better to the laptop so, maybe i'll stick to the qualcomm driver till I find a solution. And if you can , please tell me how to get the original one.


Can get original driver
Version V10.0.0.324 2015/08/2543.71 MBytes
From here R558UF Driver & Tools | Laptops | ASUS India select OS and under wireless show more button.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> Can get original driver
> Version V10.0.0.324 2015/08/2543.71 MBytes
> From here R558UF Driver & Tools | Laptops | ASUS India select OS and under wireless show more button.


Thanks for the reply.
I tried that driver too but it didn't work either but actually decreased my internet speed significantly. So, I installed the latest one and upon closer inspection , it was stated it was a 802.11 ac . So it should support 5Ghz but when I looked in the properties, it stated the following. If it needs "further installing", does it mean that the driver is not completely installed and that is causing the problem? Can you help me with that


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

See this How to Fix 'Device requires further installation' on Windows 10 - Appuals.com


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> See this How to Fix 'Device requires further installation' on Windows 10 - Appuals.com


I tried that but it did not work and also the PROset drivers are officially dead so...... should I still try that method?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well at this stage I would just purchase a dual band wireless adapter


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> Well at this stage I would just purchase a dual band wireless adapter


Okay then, I guess that is the only thing I can do. Thanks for your help.😊


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

mekokya said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am not sure if my wireless NIC is not qualcomm but I have tested the realtek ones (last 2 releases) but they do not perform as good as the Qualcomm Atheros one. I have a 50 mb/s wifi connection and with the Qualcomm drivers, the speed is about 30-45 mb/s (fast.com and speedtest.net results) while the realtek drivers only provide upto 5 mb/s. So the only thing remaining for me to try is the oldest driver version (because I don' have and don't know how to get the driver provided by the manufacturer as the laptop is pretty old and have pobably lost it). But I doubt that the oldest version will do any better to the laptop so, maybe i'll stick to the qualcomm driver till I find a solution. And if you can , please tell me how to get the original one.


Let's see a screenshot of the adapter's properties, advanced tab.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Straight from the horse's mouth RTL8723BE - REALTEK the card is a 2.4GHz adapter. It doesn't get any clearer than that. You must have seen what you wanted to see, but this is the truth, unless you believe that Realtek is knowingly selling the 2009 card short of its true capabilities? I highly doubt that.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Let's see a screenshot of the adapter's properties, advanced tab.


Yeah.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth RTL8723BE - REALTEK the card is a 2.4GHz adapter. It doesn't get any clearer than that. You must have seen what you wanted to see, but this is the truth, unless you believe that Realtek is knowingly selling the 2009 card short of its true capabilities? I highly doubt that.


Yeah I know, but I had seen it connect to the 5Ghz network when it belonged to my brother. So anyway , I will maybe buy an external dongle if needed. Thanks for your response!😊


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

mekokya said:


> Yeah.


That looks awfully minimalistic. I was hoping to see a "Performance" option, but then again, it's an old card. If it's performing dismally, you're better off getting a better adapter. What speeds do you currently get on speedtest?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

mekokya said:


> Yeah I know, but I had seen it connect to the 5Ghz network when it belonged to my brother. So anyway , I will maybe buy an external dongle if needed. Thanks for your response!😊


Brothers are not the saints you make em to be. They'll beat you to a pulp, but they'll also do the same to anyone else who touches you.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> That looks awfully minimalistic. I was hoping to see a "Performance" option, but then again, it's an old card. If it's performing dismally, you're better off getting a better adapter. What speeds do you currently get on speedtest?


It is about 35 mbps for download and 44 mbps for upload. Considering it is a 60mbps plan, I think it is quite acceptable.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> Brothers are not the saints you make em to be. They'll beat you to a pulp, but they'll also do the same to anyone else who touches you.


It is true but the worse thing is mine is 5 years older and this fact gives him a huge upper hand in fights. ( Idk how, but he is immune to my attacks?!??!!)


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Adding a quality wireless card almost always improves reception anyway so probably is the best solution.


----------



## mekokya (Jul 23, 2020)

Rich-M said:


> Adding a quality wireless card almost always improves reception anyway so probably is the best solution.


Agreed


----------

